# shibaura p21f(1500 series ford) 4wd



## toolmaker1o (May 12, 2015)

Hello and thanks for all the info,am having problem starting tractor after replacing glo-plugs and having injectors rebuilt,when previously running it had good power,no oil use and no blow by,used some home made diesel in it and that could have started problem,have cleaned tank and fuel lines,they had quite a bit of varnish,bled off the air out of lines as best i could before trying to start,seems to be getting fuel, but not starting,anyone have an idea???


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello toolmaker1o,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Shibaura-built tractors have a reputation for being hard starting. Have to use the glow plugs every time. When it's cold out, you may have to hold power to the glow plugs 30 seconds, maybe more. 

You replaced the glow plugs and had the injectors rebuilt....I presume this was due to a starting problem. Check that you are getting full power to the glow plugs (clean all connections, including ground connections and check voltage from switch to glow plugs). Might be the key switch is deteriorated and not putting out sufficient power?? Pull one glow plug and check that it is getting very hot. 

You may have air in the fuel system after all the work you've done. Did you replace the fuel filter? Do you have a manual that tells you how to bleed the system? 

If you have a manual tranny, you can try tow starting it. Crack open the injector connections and tow till you are certain all air is expelled. Then tighten them up and she should fire up. 

One other thing to check....Is your cranking speed fast enough?? Diesels will not start if the starter or battery or battery connections, including ground, is sub-par resulting in slow cranking speed. I guess you lose too much compression with slow cranking.


----------



## toolmaker1o (May 12, 2015)

thanks for your input,I have gotten it running and is starting with use of the glo plugs,I kept a battery charger on battery so i had good power each time i tried to start.Learned that you have to keep on tinkering with it,and eventually it will start.


----------



## Odd (May 20, 2017)

I have problem With my hydrolicpump . I lost the hyd.fluid and when I put in New I dont get any pressure .


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I feel your frustration Odd, but reviving an old thread that was of a different subject is not going to help. Go to your intro thread, good advice was given to you there..
P.S. Welcome to the forum


----------

